# Which MADAN brush??



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Madan has so many different brushes! Which colors (softness/stiffness) are you happiest with??


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I use the black one, and I love it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I had the red one but it just felt a little too big for my hand and also for Abby who is just an eight pounder. So, I ordered the small pink one which I think is the medium softness and it fits both of us perfectly - not that she likes getting brushed......lol I really only use the brush for fluffing her up after the thorough combing I do first.

Someone had posted a link to the website that described all the colors and their softness and it was less expensive there than where I had originally ordered one. I wish I was good at searching and pasting links but I'm not so maybe someone can post it again or give a link to it.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Kathie, I forgot to put the link to the best place to get them  Here is a link to a place that sells them for less than any where else I have found.
http://www.toplinepet.com


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think Tillie is getting ready to blow coat doh and I am wondering if these or any other brush/comb should be in my arsenal? I think our days of the $5 brush from pet smart are coming to an end... LOL


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

If I'm interpreting the brush info at Top Line Pet - The "regular" size brushes come in different degree of softness, but the SMALL size are all "medium soft" and the oblong brushes are all "standard soft" (same as the black regular size brush...)

Heather, which size brush are you using?

Beau is 14 lbs with a thicker coat and Daisy is 11 pounds with a thinner, more cottony coat - so I'm thinking I may get two brushes.... Neither of them like to be brushed either. I keep them in a puppy cut and don't have much trouble with mats as long as I bathe them and run the clippers over them every 10 - 14 days or so.

Still - I'd like to get them accustom to brushing in case I decide to grow them out just to see what they would look like! Maybe Beau since he is not so cottony!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I use the regular Black with red cushion. It is firm and works great with both my thick coated dogs as well as my little bit thinner guys.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Heather, that's where I got mine, too! I believe the shipping was very reasonable, too. I gave my big red brush to my daughter who recently got a TT.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Are these really different from the CC or Greyhound brushes? I like the Greyhound one I have, the CC is only nice if all her mats are already out..it pulls her fine hair too much.

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I like them better than any of the other brushes I have ever used. I hate the CC brushes and I think they are highly over priced, however I do like their combs, though I'd rather have a greyhound comb 

My Madan brush really has held up and works well when there are tangles in the coat.


----------

